# Carrier ops wwII



## sunny91 (Apr 12, 2005)

good video about carrier ops.

regards,

sunny91


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 12, 2005)

That's a pretty cool video!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 13, 2005)

Nicely done. Sure does prove how hard it was to land a Corsair on a carrier!


----------



## me262 (Jun 8, 2005)

exelent!!!!
me like it a lot!!!!!!


----------

